# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  3FT - Hope

## Shadow

This is my IAPLC 2014 submitted tank.



Some mini fern.


US fissiden sticking on the rock with male cherry shrimp grassing on it. 


Unknown plant from Borneo, in between Staurogyne and rock. It has been with me for 2 years and its growing despite very slow


Closed up of one of the Trigonostigma espei


Lone espei lost in jungle  :Laughing:

----------


## kurty

Thumbs up, nice

----------


## AQMS

:Well done:  :Well done: 
The unknown plant from Borneo look like from the Aridarium species.
My guess is probably Aridarium mini aka Aridarium caulescens var. angustifolium.
I think vasteq have it in his FB page.

----------


## Shadow

Cool, that exactly what it is. Thanks for ID the plant  :Grin:

----------


## zhou yuande

Stunning scape as usual!! May i know what stones/rocks are you using? Love the greenish stain on rocks.

----------


## Shadow

People call it seiryu rock, its a grey stone with white vein. The greenish is actuary green spot algae, I did not clean it prior photo taking  :Laughing:

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice can't wait to see the entire tank view. What's the name of plant growing below the fern in first pic?

----------


## Shadow

Thanks, its a US fissiden same as the one on 2nd pic with male cherry shrimp

----------


## AQMS

> Cool, that exactly what it is. Thanks for ID the plant


Wah!!! tikam-tikam also kena... woohoo... :Laughing: 
Your are most welcome.. :Smile:

----------


## inrewind

Looking forward for the FTS. Good luck!

----------


## cephelix

Very nice pictures and your flora and fauna look really healthy.any idea why the rules state that you cannot post the fts??

----------


## Shadow

ADA wanted to have an exclusive right to show the top rank tank for the first time during the NA party at Tokyo.

----------


## cephelix

Ooo.thanks for that shadow....

----------


## absb

Good luck !


As Above So Below

----------


## Ingen

It's going to be a one month wait!

----------


## Xiaozhuang

Always a pleasure to look at your scapes~ Good luck~

----------


## Shadow

> Ooo.thanks for that shadow....


Your welcome




> Good luck !
> Thanks
> 
> As Above So Below





> It's going to be a one month wait!


No choice I don't want to be disqualify  :Laughing: 




> Always a pleasure to look at your scapes~ Good luck~


Thanks Xiaozhuang

----------


## ck1222

Can't wait to see your FTS. In btw, top rank tank mean the top 27 only or more?

----------


## Shadow

Officially it is apply to all but only top 100 will lost the certificate if they disqualify. The rest don't really matter  :Grin:

----------


## Mrhello88

Wish u the best bro.

----------


## boliaoguy

Wow! Can't wait to see the full tank. I still remember your 2013 tank was an all rocks without any driftwood. This year seems different with both rock and driftwood! 

And yes, i remember last year someone (from Thailand?) was disqualified as they posted their full tank photo to the public. Not only that, the photos were published by local magazine ever before ADA has got a chance to publish theirs... What a pity...  :Sad:

----------


## HeMan

Hi shadow, you got 16th position in the contest. Congrats

----------


## Goalkeeper

Can't wait to see picture of full tank.

----------


## Shadow

soon less than 2 weeks  :Laughing:

----------


## absb

Congrats for Honor Prize16th place !!!!!!!!!ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414300102.965061.jpg


As Above So Below

----------


## reeshee

Congratulations! Photos pls!

----------


## Goalkeeper

Congrats...look forward to pictures!

----------


## Shadow

Here the front tank photo

----------


## crazyhanz

Awesome looking tank! Care to share the specifications for the scape?

----------


## Ingen

Amazing as always! How do you keep those sands so clean?

----------


## jiajuen900

Amazing scape. How do you get the waterfall effect at the end?

Looks like the trees along old upper thomson road  :Laughing: 

Really nice, like a scene from a rainforest.

----------


## Shadow

> Awesome looking tank! Care to share the specifications for the scape?


90x45x45 cm tank
4x39w t5ho
CO2 injection
ADA Amazonia




> Amazing as always! How do you keep those sands so clean?


Weekly siphon during water change




> Amazing scape. How do you get the waterfall effect at the end?
> 
> Looks like the trees along old upper thomson road 
> 
> Really nice, like a scene from a rainforest.


The waterfall effect is using filter wool  :Grin:

----------


## AQMS

Awesome!!!  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## boliaoguy

superb!  :Smile:

----------


## popimac

Amazing feat! Congrats!

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Weekly siphon during water change


So hardworking! (And back-breaking, I think.)  :Shocked: 





> The waterfall effect is using filter wool


Play Cheat!  :Razz:  But nevertheless within top 10 of the world.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Here the front tank photo


Any chance for us to access a HD image of your Full Tank Shot?

----------


## apek19

Congrats on the award!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## hiisoka

beautiful scape!!!
congrats!!

----------


## wongce

Spectacular...congratulation.

----------


## zhou yuande

Congrats Robert!!!! Wonderful scape!!!! Any closed up or detailed pictures for sharing, especially the waterfall portion? Any journal for sharing?

----------


## nicholasliao

Congrats robert!

----------


## Phillipians

Fantastic piece of art  :Smile:  

Congratz! Anyone else in Singapore got mentioned in the awards?

----------


## Shadow

> Congrats on the award!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





> beautiful scape!!!
> congrats!!





> Spectacular...congratulation.


Thank you!!!

----------


## tcy81

congrats  :Smile:

----------


## kurty

Nice, you take student??

Wish to learn.

----------


## Shadow

> Congrats Robert!!!! Wonderful scape!!!! Any closed up or detailed pictures for sharing, especially the waterfall portion? Any journal for sharing?


I have but currently still traveling around Japan. I will post when I'm back .

----------


## adidasvintage

Hi shadow, can anyone interested just register to attend the iaplc event in Japan even without winning or participating? Sometime back, Ada newsletter was inviting ppl to register and I almost go for it. If yes, does it include visit to ada headquarter and mr amano house?

----------


## Shadow

Yes you can but unfortunately 2014 is the last NA party. The competition still continue but as per today, no more NA party.

----------


## adidasvintage

sad to hear that. Looks like the I missed the boat...

----------


## Shadow

> Fantastic piece of art  
> 
> Congratz! Anyone else in Singapore got mentioned in the awards?


Unfortunately no.




> congrats


Thank you




> Nice, you take student??
> 
> Wish to learn.


Never cross my mind  :Opps:

----------


## Shadow

> Congrats Robert!!!! Wonderful scape!!!! Any closed up or detailed pictures for sharing, especially the waterfall portion? Any journal for sharing?


Here picture of the water fall portion, does not look that great in close up though  :Razz:

----------


## zhou yuande

Wow!!! Superbly done!!! Amazing idea. Thanks Robert, and congrats to you for doing us proud

----------


## yiongcs

Shadow, can share what's that fern in your first picture called? and maybe where i can get it at? thanks in advance!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

got it from C328, they call it Philippines fern

----------


## o2bubble

Congrats bro Shadow. Glad to see you still around and getting so good at aquascaping! Do continue to share more of your works!

----------

